# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  SSRS error when running subscription

## donalejandro

I am getting this error message when trying to run a subscription and I haven't a clue how to fix it.  I am running the latest SSRS.  

Failure sending mail: The report server has encountered a configuration error. Mail will not be resent. 


Can anyone point to me to the right direction.  Thank you in advance

----------

